# "New" Weber Smokey Mountain



## pete77 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just ordered a 18.5" Weber from Amazon right after Christmas. It was listed for $299 but was on backorder. It is now being processed by Amazon and the price is up to $330. How can I tell if this is the 2014 model with the side handles the thermometer adaptor for the cooking area?

Thanks, and can hardly wait.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 2, 2014)

Unfortunately you'll just have to wait until you get it.  The 22.5" WSM I ordered three weeks before Christmas was the 2014 model but I didn't know until I opened the box.


----------



## millerk0486 (Jan 2, 2014)

You should be able to look at the description from what you you ordered and see if, "Silicone Temperature Grommet" is included in the description. If so, then it is (or at least should be) the 2014 model. That feature is new... Hope this helps!


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 2, 2014)

Being that it's on backorder is a pretty good sign I think.  Getting a shipment in before they can get it to you should mean they are getting new stock.


----------



## pete77 (Jan 2, 2014)

I just finished ( or almost finished) putting my new smokey mountain together, and yes, it was a 2014 model. But I can not for the life of me get the temperature probe gasket into that 2" hole!!! Anyone have any tricks on getting this accomplished??? It looks like it would be so easy!!

Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 2, 2014)

pete77 said:


> I just finished ( or almost finished) putting my new smokey mountain together, and yes, it was a 2014 model. But I can not for the life of me get the temperature probe gasket into that 2" hole!!! Anyone have any tricks on getting this accomplished??? It looks like it would be so easy!!
> 
> Thanks


Get physical with it.  I had the same problem.  I got one end started then put some muscle into it and it popped into place.


----------



## topekachef (Jan 3, 2014)

Just pack it back up and send it to me and I will be glad to take care of it for you! I will even send you a picture of the end results!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 3, 2014)

Try some dish soap as a lube?


----------



## zalbar (Jan 3, 2014)

Just get that sucker in there and ignore it. You won't be using it. Get yourself a proper digital probe and stick the sensor through the top vent.

:)

~Z


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 3, 2014)

If you need further grommets look at the link below my signature - you can add as many grommets as you want for about $5. I have 2, one just below the upper rack and one above the lower rack. Each on can accomodate up to three probes without any issues.


----------



## pete77 (Jan 3, 2014)

I was just getting ready to box it back up and ship it off to Topekachef when the wife got home. The extra pair of hands and a small screwdriver helped get the thing on. Never though of alittle bit of lube but I bet that would have helped!! Does wonders for people my age!

PS. It did not come with the extra set of handles.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think there are extra handles, even on the new model. I believe there was some confusion over that when the schematics first came out .


----------



## cody6262 (Jan 4, 2014)

There is no extra handles. That would be nice though.


----------



## kumitedad (Jan 6, 2014)

pete77 said:


> I was just getting ready to box it back up and ship it off to Topekachef when the wife got home. The extra pair of hands and a small screwdriver helped get the thing on. Never though of alittle bit of lube but I bet that would have helped!! Does wonders for people my age!
> 
> PS. It did not come with the extra set of handles.



One if the joys of having your college grad son living with you.   After attempting (and failing) for way too long asked my son to help out.  Went in to wash my hands and when I returned it was done.  His friends were oohing and ahhing over it and asking when was my first smoke.  So I have some fin times ahead


----------



## toby c (Jan 15, 2014)

Just ordered my 22.5" WSM from Amazon. It is supposed to arrive on Friday. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will be the "newer" model. I'm pumped to fire this baby up!!

Toby


----------



## huntjl (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got my 18 " yesterday. It turned out to be the new model even though the sales guy thought it wasn't.! I was pleased, although putting your own mod. On the smoker to make for a probe hole isn't a big deal. Just saves you some time when you don't have to do it!


----------



## gordon r (Jan 18, 2014)

I was having the same problem a couple of days ago...even called Weber for advice.  I finally got the grommet in by getting one side started and pulling the lip through the back side, working my way around.  I kept doing that until it seated itself.  Definitely worth the trouble, though as it works great with the Maverick I've got.


----------



## the smoker dunn (Jan 19, 2014)

Now that's funny.


----------



## electricsmokin (Jan 20, 2014)

try some pam


----------



## mr clean (Jan 20, 2014)

I got a 18 and a half inch wsm for Christmas and love it so far. Its the new one and got the maverick probe also. Man the thing is easy to use and setting on the couch and not having to wonder what the temp on the smoker is wow how great is that! I just joined the site and it looks to be a good one! Hope to learn alot and add little to this place. Just fixed ribs so far and they were very good. Hope to do somecchickens and a butt Friday on my day off. I had little trouble with the gromet  but not bad. I use a big and small weber and a old smoker grill also. Nothing  fancy but I do pretty fair grilling and hope to get the smoker down. Man there are some guys with nice smoking toys on here for  sure!


----------



## gary s (Jan 20, 2014)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## kirks (May 8, 2014)

I just picked up up my new 2014 Weber Smokey Mountain 18.5 yesterday from Home Depot. After about a year of trying to decide if I really needed this smoker, in addition to my Weber Kettle, the lure was too strong and I convinced myself I had to have it. I lovingly assembled it yesterday afternoon in the bright spring sun, wiped it off and polished it till it gleamed. I planned today's first smoke, (chicken of course), and woke up this morning to several inches of new snow, and its still snowing.  Ahhh, life in the high Rockies.

After struggling with my Brinkman Trailmaster LE for a year, I'm excited to use a smoker with a reputation for ease of use, and reliable temperature control. Don't get me wrong, I liked the Trailmaster LE and smoked a lot of meat on it, but at this altitude, 7500' you can have 20-30 degree temperature swings in the middle of a summer day. Maintaining a consistent temperature was a lot of work and babysitting. I'm hoping the WSM will be little easier to use.   So many recipes, so little free time!


----------



## daricksta (May 8, 2014)

If I didn't already have a Masterbuilt I think I'd go with a WSM. When I decided to buy a smoker I decided to go electric so I wouldn't have to keep adding both charcoal and wood chips or pellets throughout the smoke. And the MES I bought was cheaper. Had I gone with the WSM, I would have wanted the 22.5 since I have a Weber One-Touch Silver 22.5 grill and that size is perfect for what I cook.

Just curious: do the A-MAZE-N smokers work well inside the WSM?


----------



## tjkoko (May 9, 2014)

I've used my 18.5 WSM since '06 mostly for smoking bacon and beef jerky, ana all at a temperature of 145F (plus a little climb thereafter) and smoke time of five hours.  Tthe temperature holds steady, uses one chimney or less of charcoal, and requires only a small handful of smokewood, 6 thumb sized pieces.


----------

